

What is Java technology and why do I need it? - stevewillensky
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002496.html

======
eob
How is this on the front page with 5 up votes?

There's nothing interesting here...

~~~
redact207
Agreed. Perhaps it's just an echo of people's sentiments towards Java.

------
notimetorelax
Ouch I upvoted it too early, what a shallow article. Java is much more than
applets.

------
markbernard
And the fear mongering continues.

